# Got new leather - am I being too picky on the color?



## steve500 (May 7, 2009)

After perpetually putting it off, I caved in and purchased a new set of seat covers for the front row in my '96 740iL. After 3 weeks, they finally came in, apparently there was a "customs delay."

I immediately noticed how different the color appeared, though I understand that with age, the original interior does change a bit. However, the new skins don't seem to match the leather that was tucked in, and thus unexposed to sunlight. They also don't match any of the plastic or arm rests.

I'm contemplating asking the place I got them from to either redo it or refund my $600, but I'm wondering if that would be unreasonable. The seller did promise me that it would match the factory beige, but I suppose there's a chance that even the unexposed surfaces have changed color over the years. 

Here are the original headrest material, the new material, and the plastic that sat under the headrest.

Thanks!

(I'd rather not mention the name of the place I bought them from until I've given them a chance to make things right)


----------



## Beam Man (Feb 26, 2010)

I would try to get it as close as possible. If at all possible. You can always expose them to the sun for a while and let them fade. This could have other consequences. I don't know. I would be dissapointed as well.


----------



## Call Me Daddy (Nov 7, 2007)

That looks terrible, you certainly cant install it that way!


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah thats not the color BMW uses. there is no way that if i spent that much i'd hold my toung. definately call and get them to make it right. looks to me like a peach like color compared to the yellowish tan BMW leather. 

so otherwise, the the new covers look well made? stock looking stiching?


----------



## Slick44 (Oct 22, 2009)

Completly off


----------

